# Waking up at 4AM



## Cabinet (Oct 10, 2011)

For more than a week I've been waking up at 4 AM and not being able to go back to sleep for what feels like 30 minutes. Every time I wake up I have to use the restroom briefly, and then lie in bed before I finally fall back asleep.

This means I now naturally wake up an hour+ later than I'd like, and when I use my alarm I feel like I haven't slept well enough.
Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas to get this back on track? The last time I handled this problem I woke up at 5, stayed up all day, and slept through the whole next night, but with classes I don't think I can manage them half asleep for the whole day.


----------



## Bevo (Oct 10, 2011)

Instead of going back to sleep make a tea and study until you have to go to school. In a few days your body will either adjust to this rythem or you will be fast asleep by 9pm waking up refreshed at 4.

I usally get up at 4:30 to run and at first it was hard but now its no problem i just jump out of bed. 9:30 at night is harder now, much more tired.


----------



## Jontain (Oct 10, 2011)

Tried going to the bathroom before you go to bed? sounds like your body is waking you up as you need to pee?

Do you tend to have a drink before going to sleep?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 15, 2011)

Set your alarm to 3:00AM, right when it goes off do your thang then reset to your morning normal time.

You'll feel like a zombie returning to his/her coffen of filth and will be back to Snooze City in no time.


----------

